# Violon d'Ingres



## ClaTi

"Violon d'Ingres" 

Cette expression indique une passion ou une activité qu'on pratique dans le temps libre, mais comment peut-on la traduire, je dirais plustôt en italien:

"Io ho il pallino per ... il bricolage"

ça peut aller?

merci à tous et bonne journèe
Claudia


----------



## matoupaschat

"Il pallino del bricolage", certo, ma preferisco "l'hobby del bricolage" : due parole, due lingue, bella performance, nevvero ? . Il mio bilingue dà anche "passatempo preferito", ma è  pesante .


----------



## ClaTi

Merci bien Mat !!!

J'adore ces differences entre les langues étrangères!!! )

je ne suis pas très active ici mais je suis avec attention tous les posts.

à bientôt Claudia


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao a tutti
Histoire de *bricole *et de *bricolage*, d’origine italienne :
*Briccola* : catapulte, du germanique BRIK ou BRECH
*Bricola* : utilisé pour l’amarrage des gondoles à Venise.
http://www.etimo.it/?term=briccola&find=Cerca
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bricole


----------



## ClaTi

@CORSICUM Merci! ça parrait avoir rien à faire avec le sens du mot ;-) 

mais quelqu'un sait pourquoi on utilise en français l'Expression "violon d'Ingres"??


----------



## itka

> quelqu'un sait pourquoi on utilise en français l'Expression "violon  d'Ingres"??


Ingres était un peintre (de métier) qui avait pour autre passion le violon. Je crois même qu'il a été violoniste avant de se consacrer à la peinture.


----------



## ClaTi

Merci Itka et bonne journée!


----------



## Aoyama

Ikta a raison :
"Dominique Ingres est aussi violoniste et devient, durant un temps, deuxième violon à l’Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse. De ce hobby naît l’expression « violon d’Ingres »" (Wiki).
Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment utiliser "Violon d'Ingres" pour du/le bricolage. Violon d'Ingres implique quelque chose de technique (de la broderie, un instrument de musique ...), même si le bricolage peut nécessiter de la technique. On ne dirait pas non plus que "la cuisine est son violon d'Ingres".
Je rejoindrai matoupaschat pour préférer "passe-temps (favori)", "hobby".


----------



## ClaTi

@Aoyama
merci bien, ton explication est très interessant!!! 
Claudia


----------

